# importing laser from china



## Mdonnellan (14 Sep 2007)

hello
I am looking at importing a 60W laser engraver and I am trying to work out how customs is handled. Supplier will send machine to home, but will not handle customs.

the taric I think is 8456 10 00 90 with 4.5% duty. 

now I have been told that its $6200CIF +26%duty  +21%VAT on both. I was assuming it was
CIF +4.5%duty +21%VAT which would be cheaper. Anyone know How its worked out?  I calculate it one way I get €7,089.39 the other €5,851.56. I asked a forwarder based on FOB$5000 and got €6600 to home. am confused here as to what to do and how rate are calculated. Hopefull someone  can help me out.


----------



## miselemeas (14 Sep 2007)

This information should be available from the Revenue Commissioners, details as follows:

Phone (01) 6475000.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Horatio (18 Sep 2007)

I recently imported from China, the staff  in the customs classification unit in Nenagh were helpful in determining the appropriate tarif, although they can only advise what they think, if you want to be sure you are using the correct tarrif you will need to submit a sample which is a non starter in your case.

call 067 63244 for advise.

26% duty sounds v high to me as a non expert.

your calculation method is correct however.

Try using Sandford logistics for handling your shipment I used them & they were fine, you may have to pay the duty up front to them. 01 8162700


----------



## Mdonnellan (20 Sep 2007)

gave them a email

Anyone else able to help


----------



## gobig (22 Sep 2007)

Only way to get an answer from revenue is to sit on the phone and wait. What are you being quoted from supplier to your door? Quite often the supplier will make a few quid on the freight so dont assume his option is the cheapest.


----------



## Mdonnellan (23 Sep 2007)

Emailed sanford still no reply and their site enquiry form is broke.

Nenagh said duty is 4.5% for 8456100090 TARIC which I think is closest to what I want

us$6,200 supplier to door no VAT or Duty + duty $279 +VAT $1360.59) = us$7,839.59 

Emailed another forwarder and was quoted €6,580 to door (including VAT & Duty) about us$9,400 a big difference. Seems a lot €900odd for paperwork and dealing with customs?


----------



## mickk (23 Sep 2007)

Would not reccommend sandford they cost me alot of money by their incompetence try National Seaways or Nippon Express. Where in china is it? I get containers all the time from Qingdao and Tianjin.


----------



## Mdonnellan (24 Sep 2007)

thanks for replying

Its coming from Qingdap to limerick which is closest to me.

Emailed National Seaways and am waiting for reply.

Do you have a working website or email for Nippon Express as their website appears to be down.


----------



## Mdonnellan (2 Oct 2007)

Emailed National Seaways twice and still no reply from them.


----------



## daveccork (3 Oct 2007)

I have dealt with a company called aquaship agencies in the past and have found them good. they are based in cork and in dublin. i have an email address but i'm not sure if it is for the cork or dublin office (probably doesn't matter). william@aquashipagencies.ie


----------



## Mdonnellan (4 Oct 2007)

Five Star Imports
www.fsiireland.com

anyone know of them?

been talking to aquaship they are fast to reply to emails at least. Any got opinions on them.


----------



## tonster01 (8 Oct 2007)

I hope I am not straying off topic here but how have you found your suppliers in China?

What methods have you used to verify their authenticity...

I have been trying to establish reliable sources for quite some time now but I seem to meet either scammers or business with far too large MOQ's for my requirements...


----------



## Mdonnellan (8 Oct 2007)

found by advert in alibaba.com. Got a lot of crap frankly. Reseaerching about the machines lead me to Jinan G. Weike Science & Technology Co., Ltd
Who seem to be an ok company to deal with. I have been in contact with several people who have purchased a similiar machine to that I wish to get and they have no problems so far.


----------



## Silvergirl (8 Oct 2007)

Irish Express Cargo

021 4817100 ask for Frances Murphy 

frances.murphy@iec-logistics.com

BTW I work for them but am on Mat leave atm.


----------



## Silvergirl (8 Oct 2007)

Just be careful when importing from China using your suppliers shipping company, before I went out on mat leave I'd been trying to bail out a guy who bought some stuff that ended up stuck in Rotterdam for around 4 weeks, he was at the mercy of their shipping company until they had enough freight to fill the container and had an irate customer waiting on product here.

If you get a dedicated container you shouldn't have any such issue.
If your supplier pays the freight the onus is on them if it falls into the sea enroute too, 

Also if you sign for goods without checking them, find they are damaged when you open the container you have no comeback so check before you touch the delivery docket - this drives drivers mental as they are always in a hurry so if you're expecting this you're less likely to sign your rights away.

Work off letters of credit and you should be fine,


----------



## johnnyd (29 Oct 2007)

Mdonnellan said:


> Emailed National Seaways twice and still no reply from them.


Hello,
I work for National Seaways and we have had problems recently retrieving mails from our site. if you require any further information please email nsl@nationalseaways.com

Regards,
John


----------



## Mdonnellan (29 Nov 2007)

Laser ordered and on its way to here in 4 wks. Was sent documents in triplicate, unsure about them. Aquaship will be doing forwarding probably in new year as ETA is righ between xmas and newyears and no one does any work in this country on that week


----------



## Mdonnellan (2 Dec 2007)

Whats the best way to send documents to customs, do you think registered post would be ok?


----------



## Silvergirl (3 Dec 2007)

Perfect


----------

